# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  Error 500 internal server

## unico

salam va barz tashakor az site khoobetoon 
man chandi pish ye code baraye ye enteshrat neveshtam ke ghabeliataye zaidi dash ba asp ro ye host ham emtehan kardam vali pas az chand rooz dige az in be bad error 500 internal server mide va hich joori vared site nemishe chand bar ham az ftp dobare pak kardam va ferestadam vali kabari nist age mishe ye komaki be man bokonin   :cry:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

1- لطفا با زدن کلید Scroll Lock‌ فارسی بنویسید.

2- بنظر میرسد مشکل از هاستینگ شما باشد.

----------


## unico

سلام با عرض تشکر »
این مشکل من کاملا حل شد مشکل از Windows خودم بود 
رفتم تو ویندوز 98 با ftp خوده Frontpage فرستادم مشکل حل شده 

مرسی

----------

